# Man accidently shoots himself in bowling alley



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Man accidentally shoots himself in the leg while bowling* - NY Daily News

Ok, I've read as many news reports as I could. I want to find out what type of pistol/revolver discharged in the bowler's pant's which subsequently sent a round hitting his leg and thus entering the bowling alley floor.

It seems to be consistent by witnesses that he had the pistol in his pocket w/ no holster. Reports claim that it was a revolver, some a pistol, some reports state that while he was on his backswing the ball hit him in the pocket area discharging the firearm, others claim that it was his arm? I understand this is pure speculation, but any idea how this could happen.

On a unconfirmed note, a poster on a website claimed that it was a Glock and it was negligently discharged by the bowler readjusting the pistol as he walked back to the seating area, but I could find no article supporting this. Other posters felt as if it was a derringer type NAA revolver that could accomplish this feat or, a Jennings type firearm etc......

What makes this especially interesting to me is that I bowled today with my CCW. Of course in a quality holster IWB and a Beretta PX4 Storm Compact. No issue.

That said, bowling with a revolver/pistol holster-less in a pocket is a feat that only can be accomplished by an idiot if that's the case.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

denner said:


> ...[A]ny idea how this could happen[?]...


...Maybe because he didn't make 300?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

When I first read the subject heading, I couldn't help but wonder where is his bowling alley. Is it in his thorax, hist upper chest, his buttocks, or his legs. I've never heard of that part of the body.

[cynicism off]

I don't think that bowling is something I would engage in with my EDC sidearm on my person. But that's just me.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

denner said:


> Man accidentally shoots himself in the leg while bowling* - NY Daily News
> 
> ......
> 
> That said, bowling with a revolver/pistol holster-less in a pocket is a feat that only can be accomplished by an idiot if that's the case.


I think you pretty much nailed it rght in the last part of your post!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

It's a fact that can't be ignored.

People that shouldn't carry.........do anyways. :watching:


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

A point to be made here is that when such an incident occurs it makes all CCW'ers look bad to an extent, especially in the eyes of the anti-gun crowd and press. Please be responsible. If that round would have shot another or killed someone it would have been big news, the kind of news the responsible gun community does not need.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Unfortunately, the Many are judged by the acts of the Few.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

TAPnRACK said:


> Unfortunately, the Many are judged by the acts of the Few.


Hmmm...
Reminds me of Muslims...


----------



## XD40inAVL (Feb 1, 2013)

People that carry a handgun with the bang switch exposed at all times are stunningly stupid, and it is only a matter of time.

I'm also amazed at people that carry a hammer gun where thumbing the hammer can fire the gun, or people that carry a handgun that can discharge when dropped.

Recently I've seen reports of ND where the hammer caught on the edge of the pocket and fired, and where a gun slid off the front seat in a panic stop, hit the floor and discharged.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

a gun with a safety is not necessary, a bowling ball can reach you in 2 seconds from a distance of 30 feet

and you might panic , and forget the gun has a manual safety.

I always wondered why only forget the manual safety, they should put about four triggers on those glocks, and a variable vibrator just to keep reminding you ,,where the gun is located on your person.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Too bad it didn't hit him in the Boys,one less idiot out of the breeding pool.I wouldn't be surprised if this Einstein had something else in the pocket too.

Had to almost be a striker fired pistol,I don't see a DA revolver going off that easily.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

rex said:


> Too bad it didn't hit him in the Boys,one less idiot out of the breeding pool.I wouldn't be surprised if this Einstein had something else in the pocket too.
> 
> Had to almost be a striker fired pistol,I don't see a DA revolver going off that easily.


I agree , I can't imagine a da revolver going off in the pocket.especially with a typical revolver hammer. I pocket carried revolvers. But they had the typical hammer. 
That's funny about the boys, you got me laughing over here.lol


----------



## XD40inAVL (Feb 1, 2013)

rex said:


> Too bad it didn't hit him in the Boys,one less idiot out of the breeding pool.I wouldn't be surprised if this Einstein had something else in the pocket too.
> 
> Had to almost be a striker fired pistol,I don't see a DA revolver going off that easily.


Well it wasn't a Glock or a SA XD, they don't go off unless the trigger is pulled, and with the XD, the grip safety also depressed by having a proper grip.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

XD40inAVL said:


> Well it wasn't a Glock or a SA XD, they don't go off unless the trigger is pulled, and with the XD, the grip safety also depressed by having a proper grip.


Well just to inform everyone it was indeed a case of Glock Leg Syndrome. Eye witness story below:

"Probably the first time I have been bowling in 15 years and this happens.

The wife and two teen units were bowling at our local alleys, it had been forever since I went, I was shocked at the auto/computer scoring things. I used to do that by hand, very cool.

Anyway I am sitting down and hear a f'in gunshot

It was only a few lanes away no less. I spun around moving my cover shirt away and put my hand on my HK45c expecting the worse. I see this guy jumping up and down yelling w/blood pouring out of his ankle.

Next to him a sub compact thick frame Glock, either a G30 or a 29, def one of the two. He somehow tried to readjust his holster after he threw the ball down the lane (rookie move). Pretty wild day though." SiberianErik

So, the moral of this story is, if you are going to CCW while bowling, bowl with a HK45c instead of a G30 or 29.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

XD40inAVL said:


> Well it wasn't a Glock or a SA XD, they don't go off unless the trigger is pulled, and with the XD, the grip safety also depressed by having a proper grip.


:roll: There's actually no hope for humanity; is there! After 12 years on Internet gun forums remarks like this keep getting posted everyday; and, there never seems to be convincing people any different! What's needed for NUMEROUS incidents like this is a, 'Golden Toe Award'.

(I'm not even going to bother attempting to explain the many ways in which members of the general public might negligently fire their pistols. When it comes to repeating an inane deduction like, '*C-3 would have prevented this!*' my lips are going to remain sealed. Any such explanations would just be too sensible and cause far too much consternation and unrest in cyberspace.)

THE GOLDEN TOE AWARD! (Hey, Glockeroo, YOU could be the next recipient!)


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

And another case of Glock leg,jeesh.I said it before and I'll say it again,putting the safety in the trigger is freakin STUPID.I wonder if dinkhead had that popular 3.5lb connector in it too.I guess on a good note it either weeds out the retarts or they get that final lesson on safe gun handling.

"So, the moral of this story is, if you are going to CCW while bowling, bowl with a HK45c instead of a G30 or 29."

That's funny,but would have spared his leg.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

rex said:


> And another case of Glock leg, jeesh. I said it before and I'll say it again, putting the safety in the trigger is freakin STUPID. I wonder if dinkhead had that popular 3.5lb connector in it too? I guess on a good note it either weeds out the retarts, or they get that final lesson on safe gun handling.
> 
> So, the moral of this story is, '_If you are going to CCW while bowling, bowl with a HK45c instead of a G30 or 29._' That's funny, but would have spared his leg.


Shhh, ....... ! (You're just asking for it!) :target:


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Hehe,I know.It's been a little dead and stagnant lately so what the heck.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I agree, putting a safety on the trigger is nonsensical, useless.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Glock is known for it's simplicity and readiness


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

to shoot your leg.Haaah,just bustin on ya man.

There's thousands of that firing system out there,just be aware of their limitations.In a good holster everything is fine,there are times they are not.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

rex said:


> to shoot your leg.Haaah,just bustin on ya man.
> 
> There's thousands of that firing system out there,just be aware of their limitations.In a good holster everything is fine,there are times they are not.


Exactly ,I'm just glad the bullet didn't ricochet and hit an innocent child.
I own a Glock, but don't trust them in many concealed carry situations.
In my opinion, it's more of an outside the waist band or open carry service piece.


----------

